# The cheapest way to transfer money from dubai to Tunisia



## rareware (Aug 19, 2013)

Hi
i'm a software engineer from Tunisia and i have a bank account here.And i'm gona work in dubai.My salaray will be in AED.I'm asking what's the cheapest way to send money to my tunisian account.
Thanks in advnace.


----------

